# Dandi Video 2/25



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a video of Dandi from today... she hasn't had a bath in well over 4 months, but that's okay. Shows start next month and I can't wait to get her back in the ring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oops... don't know where my wording went in the front of the movie. Maybe you can see it but I just have a black screen. It said 


Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi 
14 months old

Sire: CSB Gauge's G-Force *Ennobled* 
Dam: Leaning Tree A. Deeno *Ennobled*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

... Where's the video???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My garsh. I'm staying home.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure why it isn't showing up for you Matt... I'll try to put the link here again:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my!!! She is my favorite of yours but I really didn't realize how nice she was till this video. Joshua and I both watched it and he said she's beautiful  ......but I DL have to say I loved the ears flying in the wind


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's my favorite too. If I were blind and couldn't see her she would still be my favorite because of her temperament. She is SO sweet and easy to work with. You can't tell in this video as she was not in her normal setting. But back in the pasture/barn she will follow me around like a dog and lick/paw/chew on me until she get's attention! It actually get's annoying, buy is cute sometimes.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh WOW!!! She is a Dandi!! Cant wait to hear how you guys do at the shows!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice! How much grain does she get per day?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She gets about 2 pounds a day, plus alfalfa hay. She's a little too chubby though!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is so great! I kept waiting for her to stand up on her back feet and curtsy, lol. Good luck at this year's shows!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow she is a beauty. Do you want to come up here and teach my four to walk and pose like that.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Wow she is a beauty. Do you want to come up here and teach my four to walk and pose like that.


It does make a difference how they are handled, but you can't teach what was going on in the last part of that video. In race horses we call it "class" and it is genetic. What a nice doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'm anxious for the shows to start up again.  

We bought Dandi at 6 months old... she's always been pretty easy to handle.  It's a good thing too as she's a big goat. Her two older sisters are pretty crazy and really hard to show because of their size. One more so than the other. 

I saw Dandi's sister today at our friends place. She looks good too. They will be competing again together this year, so it will be fun to see who beats who this year!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Dandi from today. She finally got a bath and a re-clip job. First show of the year for us is the weekend after next.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------

